# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Non bo-hi economy katanas???

## Billy Heaning

It seems like every economy katana ($50-$100) has a bo-hi. Out of the three I own, only one doesn't have a bo-hi. I much prefer the look and feel of a blade without the groove (although I do miss the wooshing sound). Does anyone know of any particular blades out there without the groove but still considered "economical"? I can't go over the $100 at this moment, though.

Thanks,

Billy

----------


## Jonathan Lehman

Hi Billy, I am new to the forums and all (as I am sure you can see by my post count) but I was reading your post and first off I wanted to ask what you plan on using it for? I am not sure where you are looking either for katanas but most of the economy ones that I know of are wall hangers at best and while that whoosh sound is cool I would be scared to swing around an under $100 sword to be honest. But should you be looking for a nice wall hanger I know BudK retailers sell alot of wall hanger katanas (some traditional looking others not so much) and honestly none of them have Bo-hi. At least none that I have seen.

Edit: Also I was just thinking, if you can manage to hold off and save a little bit and are looking for a sword that you can use for cutting practice, etc, the Raptor series katanas are built fairly tough (I own two of them personally) and the Raptor Shobu Zukri blade does not have a bo-hi if you like the shobu zukri style of blade that is.

----------


## Mark Trick

The only katana that MIGHT be safe to swing in that price range are by Musashi.  I don't know of specifics on bo-hi but they are the low price leader of katana.

I would urge you to save up a little and buy something of better quality, probably a raptor for under $200 if you shop around.  For more yet (about $300) you have several options from makers like Hanwei, Dynasty Forge, Kris Cutlery and others.  The quality vs price difference is worth the extra cash, not to mention the price of personal safety.

----------


## Jonathan Lehman

Yeah I believe Bugei is selling the raptors for approx $259 or around there I think that was the price when I bought mine and since your range right now is $100 I would suggest just save for one of those if you are intending on doing more then just a wall hanger.

----------


## Angelo Silva

Funny that a few years back I asked the very same question and the only one sword that did come up was the "functional" Last Samurai katana. Maybe you should check it out. The market might have a few more options now, but I can't think of any...

----------


## Billy Heaning

I own two Musashi's (Dragon Fury and the Kill Bill Bride replica -- which didn't have the bo-hi) and a Bushido Masakage.

I'm not looking for a wall-hanger or rat-tail. Musashi is in my price range but all of their "economy" swords have the bo-hi. I guess I'll have to wait and save up a little more. 

BTW, I checked out the Last Samurai katana, and while it doesn't have the bo-hi, I didn't like the tsuba design. I'm picky, I know.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> I own two Musashi's (Dragon Fury and the Kill Bill Bride replica -- which didn't have the bo-hi) and a Bushido Masakage.
> 
> I'm not looking for a wall-hanger or rat-tail. Musashi is in my price range but all of their "economy" swords have the bo-hi. I guess I'll have to wait and save up a little more. 
> 
> BTW, I checked out the Last Samurai katana, and while it doesn't have the bo-hi, I didn't like the tsuba design. I'm picky, I know.



If you save up a few more dollars, you can find plenty of Paul Chen Practical katanas around for about $150 shipped, including some of the XL versions. Differentially hardened, steel fittings, a much nicer deal than the majority of low cost blades which often have brittle zinc alloy fittings and wirebrushed hamon.

----------

